# Deal for P&S one (1) 11' 2-5 casting rod



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Quick deal for P&S members.

I sold an 11' 2-5 casting rod last week. The customer cast it just a few times and returned it to purchase a heavier model. The rod doesn't have a scratch and to be honest I could return it to inventory and sell as new but my conscious won't let me. I'm going to try it here, if it does not sell I'll just fish it.

The 11' 2-5 is one of my hottest sellers. It is a GREAT sea mullet-pompano rod. It is lightweight, thin, casts great and handles fish nicely. 

Full warranty applies.....

Retail price - 244.95

20% off

195.95 plus shipping takes it. 

Tommy


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Is this one of the dual purpose rods utilizing "low rider" guides?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Rod is factory built using FUJI Alconite BMNAG casting guides.

Tommy


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Tommy, is this rod still available?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Cooper,

The 11' 2-5 casting rod is still available.

Tommy



cooper138 said:


> Tommy, is this rod still available?


----------

